# i need new free virus protection etc



## lala28 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi :wave:

wondered if anyone had recommendations for free virus protection my mcafee expires today and do you have the links 

thanks for any help

Lynne


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See this article for recommendations: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html*


----------



## bobbydiaz (Sep 19, 2007)

A good free version is Avast home edition or Comodo Anti-virus.

http://www.avast.com/
http://www.comodo.com/products/free_products.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use AVG Free on a couple of computers, works very well.


----------

